# problem of reboot gentoo,help

## frank1980

There are two system in my hardware: XP and gentoo, there is a big problem:

winXP reboot to gentoo, it is ok

gentoo reboot to gentoo, it would have IRQ errors, reboot again from restart button, it would be ok

gentoo reboot to winXP, XP would be blue screen, reboot an enter XP again, it would be ok

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

please help me, Thank you!

----------

## batistuta

do you have in your bios an option "plug and plug OS"? Set it to "no"

----------

## frank1980

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> do you have in your bios an option "plug and plug OS"? Set it to "no"

 

Thanks of your reply.

I din not find the option in bios, but I found "OS Select for dram >64M",I set it to Enable, but still useless.

Maybe I am careless, could you tell me the specific location of the option?

oh, by the way,when I gentoo reboot gentoo, the eroors is:

kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

----------

## batistuta

This is very dependent on your BIOS! Maybe you don't have this option, could also be... The point is that if your BIOS has this option set to "plug and play OS", when booting it will not prepare the HW config for you, because it will expect the OS to have done it and stored its state at shutdown. If set to "no", BIOS will initialize some IRQ stuff for you. When using dual-boot, you need to set that to "no" (if you have this option). Check also in IRQs, somewhere you might have a page where you can configure your devices, make sure everything is set to automatic. Otherwise I'm out of ideas... is this something new or is it your first installation? What happens if you boot from a liveCD? Have you compiled the kernel yourself?

----------

## frank1980

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> This is very dependent on your BIOS! Maybe you don't have this option, could also be... The point is that if your BIOS has this option set to "plug and play OS", when booting it will not prepare the HW config for you, because it will expect the OS to have done it and stored its state at shutdown. If set to "no", BIOS will initialize some IRQ stuff for you. When using dual-boot, you need to set that to "no" (if you have this option). Check also in IRQs, somewhere you might have a page where you can configure your devices, make sure everything is set to automatic. Otherwise I'm out of ideas... is this something new or is it your first installation? What happens if you boot from a liveCD? Have you compiled the kernel yourself?

 

I nearly understand how the eroors happen. I use gentoo about 6 months, of course I compled the kernel myself, I had this problem long long ago, but I use gentoo all the time, so I ignored it

I will try again, thank you again

----------

## batistuta

I would try with a live CD. If the problem is not present there, then it must be something wrong in your kernel setup.

----------

## frank1980

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> I would try with a live CD. If the problem is not present there, then it must be something wrong in your kernel setup.

 

I use live-cd to test, and live-cd reboot to live-cd is ok, and I found the option you, here it is called " PNP OS INSTALLED" it is set "NO" all time.

Maybe it really is kernel's problem  :Sad: 

----------

## batistuta

If LiveCD works fine, then most likely you have selected the wrong chipset for your motherboard, or IDE controller, etc. Don't panic, you just need to select the right HW options in your kernel... maybe if you give us the output of lspci after booting from the liveCD and your kernel config output we could help you

----------

## frank1980

So kind of you, thank you!   :Very Happy: 

Here is my lspci information under live-cd and my system on hardware, and my kernel's config file

config of kernel

lspci under livecd

lspci under hardware

----------

## batistuta

on a first look, your HD stuff looks correct. I have to check a bit deeper, but I won't be able to until Tuesday (I'm leaving on a short vacation). I hope someone else gives you a hand with it until then. But it sound looks like a kernel config... good luck!

----------

## frank1980

 *batistuta wrote:*   

> on a first look, your HD stuff looks correct. I have to check a bit deeper, but I won't be able to until Tuesday (I'm leaving on a short vacation). I hope someone else gives you a hand with it until then. But it sound looks like a kernel config... good luck!

 

That's all right, I need help, but I try to take it by myself too. 

I will be waiting for you, if I am not so lucky in these days  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frank1980

An important information is:

when I reboot gentoo to XP, during booting XP, hardware suddenly shutt down

----------

## hamletmun

what is your motherboard model & BIOS revision?

Did you test your memory modules? (memtest?)

Plug and play doesn't work? Any IRQ problem with Windows or Linux or both?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Sounds like hardware weirdness, so moved here.

----------

## frank1980

 *hamletmun wrote:*   

> what is your motherboard model & BIOS revision?
> 
> Did you test your memory modules? (memtest?)
> 
> Plug and play doesn't work? Any IRQ problem with Windows or Linux or both?

 

My motherboard is via k8t800, my mem is no problem, and the problem is only appeared in linux

by the way, I use this way to deal it

I use offical kernel and slack's kernel config file, it's ok, I think it is surely kernel's fault, but do not know what.

----------

